# Upgrade HK AVR-635 to one with new HDMI or upgrade player to one with analog output?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
I have a HK AVR-635 which I love...very strong but it lacks HDMI for decoding Dolby TrueHD and DTS HD. I am sending the movies from my computer so I was trying to upgrade so I was either thinking on getting a Bluray player with analog outputs or getting a "new" receiver like an Onkyo 805 which looks like a beast power wise but the overheating reports scare me.
I have the HT in a basement and Utah is not a hot place so it should be fine but just in case..its hard to let go a 635 which has been so good to me.
Any thoughts?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Given the cost of a BluRay player with multi channel outs you would be far better off going with a new receiver. The other issue is that using the analog outputs of a player you loos any internal processing from the receiver and no bass management other then what the player offers, not ideal given what receiver can do now.
This Onkyo 609 is a fantastic deal and has very good video upscaling.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well this my concern with some Receivers like that Onkyo 609.
It is rated at 100W per channel yet it weights only 25lbs and it uses 6.2 AMP (610Watts) which to me is a sign of weakness in the power department unless I am misinterpreting specs.
The 635 for example weights 41lbs and uses 1000watts at the rated power all channel driven which makes more sense and to me makes it a lot more powerful.
The Onkyo 805 which I have been considering used 9.2amps so it is right up there and weights 51lbs..a monster.

Am I wrong?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are correct, the 805 is a monster (I have one) Amplification sections have become somewhat more efficient in power draw but I do agree that the weight is a good indication. That said the 609 was bench tested to do over 85 watts per channel all channels driven so much better then any receivers in that price range.
You would be surprised how much better a new receiver will sound, I had a top of the line Yamaha RXV995 from 1999 running my two channel system and when I replaced it with a new one the sound quality was night and day.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting so it DOES live up to spec...well not quite but very good still at 85W even at only 25lbs. Well, I guess it makes sense that technology is more efficient now. 
I also considered getting another HK but it I am interesting in the room correction which seems to be far superior with the Onkyo.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

No shame in a $70 blu ray player, own one myself. Analog out is easy and cheap to come by and dont let anyone tell you different 

Toshiba
Samsung
LG


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

TypeA said:


> No shame in a $70 blu ray player, own one myself. Analog out is easy and cheap to come by and dont let anyone tell you different


Those players listed do not have very good upscale ability and as I said before a new receiver will give you dramatically better sound than your existing one.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well that Toshiba got me curious as it seems to have crossover options but you cannot set the speaker distance nor levels.
My receiver can set levels for direct 8 channel input but no distance. then again , if I physically place them at the same distance, I guess that can help.
It has many bad reviews though about shutting down.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Guess I should have mentioned that list is in no way all-inclusive, just the results of a quick amazon search. If you are looking for specific qualities and/or good user reviews youll have to do your research accordingly. My point is that spending $300+ on a new AVR is completely optional


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

well that list gave me hope that at least one has selectable crossover 
I am very happy with my HK sound and reliability which is why I have been holding on to it for so long but then again, maybe I just need to get a new receiver to realize that I have been missing.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Another alternative is a BluRay player for my computer instead and I should be able to use the Analog outputs of my x-fi card instead and that allows me to set crossover as well.
I have seen guides on how to get even DTSHD decoded now. I have a computer I use for HTPC which I can easily use for this now.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Lots of sharp people in the HTPC section of this forum, might want to ask around in there and see what folks recommend.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah, that is a good idea as there seems to be a lot new stuff since I tried tinkering with mine and as I said, maybe I missing something by not having Oddysey although I do have some room treatments, but I love the HK sound so maybe I can save some $$$ 
Thanks


----------

